# Ocean Birth



## Pixoletta

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBoc7dFvXkk&has_verified=1

Discovered this on youtube. One of the most natural births i have ever seen.


----------



## mushmouth

WOW - not sure what else to say right now - but WOW


----------



## Pixoletta

The baby is even swimming, like he's still in her womb!


----------



## mushmouth

It really looks like it's just thought "oh wow, lots of space, let's explore!"

Stupid question of the day from me... At the start Shen you can see she is crowing, the man pulls away what looks like White tissue. Is that the membranes?


----------



## trumpetbum

Even though it's an awesome birth, part of me does feel that it's a little contrived but maybe that's because I can't ever imagine going down to the beach and giving birth in the sea.


----------



## Pixoletta

Also kind of gross too now i think about it. Other people are probably in that ocean.. and if they needed medical help they might be a little unfortunate to recieving quick help.


----------



## Crazy4Emily

That's icky. Ocean water is nasty if you really think about it. I mean, it's full of dead animals and whatnot and pee!! ick.


----------



## mumandco

Omg I kept thinking the baby was gonna hit the rocks on the floor,definately not my cup of tea but each to their own,


----------



## Water Baby

eww! This must obviously be in a nice clean ocean, wouldn't fancy that down Southend or somewhere like that; last time we took the dogs down there for a run there was tampon tubes down there and all sorts :(


----------



## Weeplin

I don't like that. Ocean water is dirty, what would they have done if they needed medical help and what about the babies temperature and the danger of the rocks? I would never risk it. I also don't think there is anything "natural" about it apart from the fact she probably had no pain relief. Women have never ran to the sea to give birth as far as I know...well apart from this one obviously. No offence intended just my two cents.


----------



## lousielou

I think there are a number of cultures where women birth in the sea (though I can't remember for the life of me where abouts they are!) It's not really my thing though... Has anyone seen the birthing with dolphins film? That's also a bit of an aquired taste!


----------



## Weeplin

lousielou said:


> I think there are a number of cultures where women birth in the sea (though I can't remember for the life of me where abouts they are!)

Fair, that's cool for them if that's their culture. :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow, thats strange.



lousielou said:


> I think there are a number of cultures where women birth in the sea (though I can't remember for the life of me where abouts they are!) It's not really my thing though... Has anyone seen the birthing with dolphins film? That's also a bit of an aquired taste!

no do you have a link?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

lousielou said:


> I think there are a number of cultures where women birth in the sea (though I can't remember for the life of me where abouts they are!) It's not really my thing though... Has anyone seen the birthing with dolphins film? That's also a bit of an aquired taste!

I know some Hawaiians give birth in the ocean, as well as other coastal cultures. I know back in Ancient Greece there were women who gave birth in the ocean to honor one of the Gods, although I can't remember who. I know that said God/ess was said to have been born or risen out of the ocean. So it was like a tribute or something. :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

Ancient Greek goddess Aphrodite came from the sea (bit of a story in itself as she was said to have been born when her father Zeus spilled his semen in the sea and she came out of the white surf on the waves as a result - it gives you a new view of sea spray!) Women who hoped for girls who would be devotees of Aphrodite often gave birth in the sea. 

Sorry for crashing the thread!


----------



## birdiex

(I'm not sure if i'm allowed to post here, just wanted to comment on that vid!)

I thought it was a beautiful place to give birth, it just looked really pretty, and the birth itself was beautiful, the little baby was even swimming! I thought it was absolutely lovely and if I do ever get the priviledge of giving birth i'd even consider it - but not on a dirty british beach, no thank you!

The first thing I thought about though was the salt - Surely if you tear and the sea salt goes in the wound that'll be extra pain that's totally un-needed?


----------



## KandyKinz

The sea salt is thought to be protective against infection....

It's certainly not something I'd be inclined to do, but I don't think it's wrong for others to do it. 

"Birth Into Being" is a good video to watch with footage of some at sea births.


----------



## silver_penny

From what I have read about this birth, they had a family friend that was a physician nearby just in case something went wrong. Definitely not for everyone, but the ocean temperature there is not as cold as some oceans, and the salt would prevent infections.


----------



## trumpetbum

I keep coming back to this thread because every post has another interesting factoid :lol:


----------



## KandyKinz

Oh oh oh... I have another interesting factoid in regards to sea births and well water births in general!!!!

Babies of GBS positive mothers who are born in water are less likely to become infected with GBS as the water dilutes and disperses the bacteria which subsequently results in the baby being exposed to less of it.

:)


----------



## Water Baby

trumpetbum said:


> I keep coming back to this thread because every post has another interesting *factoid* :lol:

LOL spot the Radio 2 Listener ;o)


----------



## lousielou

I couldn't find the video I was thinking of (I can't remember where I saw it I'm afraid) but here's a similar one....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLTRWYs2XPc&p=AB35288008C2A1A3&playnext=1&index=2

The picture quality is quite poor, but I still think it's interesting to watch. Apparently, the dolphins are fascinated because they can feels the mothers contractions, and the movement of the baby, through vibrations in the water. 

Unfortunately, the steps behind the mother suggest that the woman is giving birth in a dolphin pool, rather than at sea.


----------



## lovealittle1

That was pretty amazing!


----------



## trumpetbum

Water Baby said:


> trumpetbum said:
> 
> 
> I keep coming back to this thread because every post has another interesting *factoid* :lol:
> 
> LOL spot the Radio 2 Listener ;o)Click to expand...

:lol: Nooo, maybe I picked it up from my brother...I'm sure he's a Radio 2 listener :lol:


----------



## flubdub

I've seen this before - I did wonder why the salt in the water doesnt sting the babies eyes - because it bloody hurts mine! :)


----------



## ablacketer

i remember either seeing a story on them on the discovery channel or soemthing similar. THey did have a physician close by. and they camped there forseveral days. Interesting story.


----------



## newmommy23

aren't there sharks in the ocean?


----------



## newmommy23

kinda cool how he kinda like swam out lol


----------



## ablacketer

they birthed in a tidepool. :)


----------



## Tamsin12

im sorry, but that music makes it sound like a seedy porno or something, im all for the natural way and whatnot, but come one , i agree with the other lady, it is a little contrived !


----------



## stardust599

Not convinced either - isn't the water is supposed to be exactly body temperature so that baby doesn't try to take a breath underwater. I was kind of tense watching it - I was scared the man was going to let them baby slip through his hand as he only really had hold of an arm! 

Can I ask why they don't lift the baby above water quicker - it takes a fair bit of time there!
x


----------



## Pixxie

This is amazing but it's not my cup of tea, I would be worried about contamination of the water and the temperature xx


----------



## mumoffive

Why would you want to give birth in the sea? What about other people seing you? Absolutely no privacy not to mention the fact that you dont know how clean the water is and what if some jelly fish swam past..ok a bit unlikely but still..and with all that blood what about a shark lol!!!


----------



## Laura2919

Thats bizzare!! I just wouldnt be comfortable the ocean is dirty and anything could have happened..


----------



## Nic1107

Not something I'd do- I'd be wary of the salt water and cleanliness and all. But I can see how it would be a lovely birth experience; I find the sound of the ocean incredibly relaxing and the warm water and fresh air would probably be very therapeutic!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think its lovely. I saw a documentary on it. Not for me though with the manky UK beaches lol but I can sea the appeal. I LOVE the sea. Imagine saying you were born in the sea. How cool.


----------



## louise1302

i watched this on a birth show a while back there was a doctor watching from a 'respectable' distance


----------



## Blah11

makes sense to me kinda. I wouldn't do it but sea water is pretty much saline which is used to flush wounds and stuff in hospitals.

I assume the baby was kept under the water so mama could watch pull her baby out and watch her baby take its first breath. Nothing wrong with that.

Anyone know what the white stuff was?


----------



## stardust599

Ahh ok, I thought if a baby was born in water you'd have to pick them up pretty quick to let them take a breath. Silly me! xx


----------



## Sophist

I thought the white stuff was the sac being pulled away as the baby was born. ?



flubdub said:


> I've seen this before - I did wonder why the salt in the water doesnt sting the babies eyes - because it bloody hurts mine! :)

Dh said the same thing!


----------



## stardust599

Don't babys have some sort of instinct not to open their eyes under water though?

Still not my thing, I wouldn't be giving birth in water unless it was sterile and the temperature measured correctly! xx


----------



## hopeandpray

Was the baby still getting oxygen from the umbilical cord? I feel stupid that a newborn knows to keep his eyes shut in saltwater and I always manage to open them :blush: i thought it was amazing birth but the seedy sounding music was distracting :haha: so incredible watching the baby swim


----------



## KandyKinz

hopeandpray said:


> Was the baby still getting oxygen from the umbilical cord?

It's hard to say and is very dependant on the temperature of the water... A sudden drop in temperature causes the vessels in the cord to constrict which is what happens in land... If the water is body temperature then the vessels will remain open and blood flow will continue to be good but as the temp decreases the temperature the blood flow decreases as well... Manipulation of the cord can cause decreased blood flow as well. 

But babies are able to cope without oxygen for abit and they have an automatic reflex which makes them hold their breathe when placed under water (babies can be excellent swimmers! though the thought of baby swim lessons freaks me out!)... Also of note, when the baby is being born the baby is in an oxygen deprived state once the head is being born and before the shoulders are delivered as the cord is being compressed... This tends to cause little problems if the delay between the birth of the head and shoulders is less then 4 minutes (as baby's have adequate stores to deal with this).. but brain damage can occur if baby goes longer without adequate oxygenation.... Because of this normal oxygen deprivation before the birth I'd be reluctant to let baby "swim" for any prolonged period of time immediately following the birth.


----------



## hopeandpray

Thanks! love this section, so informative


----------



## Pixxie

Isn't amniotic fluid salty? I imagine that's why it doesn't hurt baby's eyes :thumbup: xxx


----------



## KandyKinz

Pixxie said:


> Isn't amniotic fluid salty? I imagine that's why it doesn't hurt baby's eyes :thumbup: xxx

yeah there is salt in amniotic fluid... and when they do amnioinfusions they use saline which is a salt water solution.


----------



## flubdub

KandyKinz said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Isn't amniotic fluid salty? I imagine that's why it doesn't hurt baby's eyes :thumbup: xxx
> 
> yeah there is salt in amniotic fluid... and when they do amnioinfusions they use saline which is a salt water solution.Click to expand...

Why is it salty? Is there a reason, or just "one of those things"? You would think it would dry the babies skin out being salty.


----------



## Pixxie

It does something to their skin which is why they have vernix to protect them from it, not sure what exactly it does though! xx


----------



## KandyKinz

flubdub said:


> KandyKinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Isn't amniotic fluid salty? I imagine that's why it doesn't hurt baby's eyes :thumbup: xxx
> 
> yeah there is salt in amniotic fluid... and when they do amnioinfusions they use saline which is a salt water solution.Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it salty? Is there a reason, or just "one of those things"? You would think it would dry the babies skin out being salty.Click to expand...

:happydance: OSMOSIS :happydance: (sorry just remembering an osmosis dance some friends of mine created in biology class :dohh: I think we were geeks!)

Osmosis occurs when water molecules move from an area of low concentration to an area of high concentration. 

Humans naturally have salt in the fluid in their bodies. If we're placed in water with no salt , then the water is going to be inclined to absorb into our bodies and it creates a puffy prune like appearance (So if amniotic fluid had no salt babies would come out water logged!)... If we're places in water with a higher concentration of salt then our bodies it would cause the skin to lose moistures and drying out would occur (which is why when you go swimming in the ocean you are suppose to stay really well hydrated).. But amniotic fluid has the same concentration of salt as what is normal in the human and fetal body so it is a isotonic solution so the same amount of fluid that is being absorbed into the skin is the same amount being released.....


----------



## Pixxie

KandyKinz said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KandyKinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Isn't amniotic fluid salty? I imagine that's why it doesn't hurt baby's eyes :thumbup: xxx
> 
> yeah there is salt in amniotic fluid... and when they do amnioinfusions they use saline which is a salt water solution.Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it salty? Is there a reason, or just "one of those things"? You would think it would dry the babies skin out being salty.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: OSMOSIS :happydance: (sorry just remembering an osmosis dance some friends of mine created in biology class :dohh: I think we were geeks!)
> 
> Osmosis occurs when water molecules move from an area of low concentration to an area of high concentration.
> 
> Humans naturally have salt in the fluid in their bodies. If we're placed in water with no salt , then the water is going to be inclined to absorb into our bodies and it creates a puffy prune like appearance (So if amniotic fluid had no salt babies would come out water logged!)... If we're places in water with a higher concentration of salt then our bodies it would cause the skin to lose moistures and drying out would occur (which is why when you go swimming in the ocean you are suppose to stay really well hydrated).. But amniotic fluid has the same concentration of salt as what is normal in the human and fetal body so it is a isotonic solution so the same amount of fluid that is being absorbed into the skin is the same amount being released.....Click to expand...

Check you clever clogs! :haha: Just kidding, I'm only jealous ;) xxx


----------



## KandyKinz

Pixxie said:


> Check you clever clogs! :haha: Just kidding, I'm only jealous ;) xxx


I haven't a clue what that means :shrug:
But if I were to guess I imagine you just nicely insulted me???? :haha:


----------



## flubdub

KandyKinz said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Check you clever clogs! :haha: Just kidding, I'm only jealous ;) xxx
> 
> 
> I haven't a clue what that means :shrug:
> But if I were to guess I imagine you just nicely insulted me???? :haha:Click to expand...

Dont you use the term clever clogs over there? :haha:
Yes, its a nice way of saying someone is clever :flower: x


----------



## KandyKinz

Nope..... we don't use that at all over here... There are lots and lots and lots of things you UK girls say that we don't here!

Coming on BnB has been a great learning experience and my inner thesaurus has been growing rapidly lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

I love the idea of a sea birth. I'm total water baby. The sea here is too cold though, only get to 14 C at it's hottest. Lots of our coast is also too polluted. But I'm surprised people seem to think all the oceans are dirty. Not true. Imagine having a private coastal pool in the tropics, sea temp of 30 C, wow that would just be incredible.

I'm surprised also at people saying their eyes sting in salt water. After all our eyes are always bathed in salt water. I find freshwater much more stingy and chlorinated is impossible!

Animals originate from the sea. Sea creatures are able to have salt water pass in and out if their bodies without issue. Internal bodily fluid have always been saline because of our marine origins. Freshwater fish had to evolve rather complicated systems to deal with the drop in salinity (see previous posts about osmosis :thumbup: ). Land animals had to evolve protective skin to prevent the body drying out. Saline is our natural state which is why foetuses grow in saline solution. I bet seawater is much nicer to birth in than fresh. I am jealous!


----------



## flubdub

PeanutBean said:


> I love the idea of a sea birth. I'm total water baby. The sea here is too cold though, only get to 14 C at it's hottest. Lots of our coast is also too polluted. But I'm surprised people seem to think all the oceans are dirty. Not true. Imagine having a private coastal pool in the tropics, sea temp of 30 C, wow that would just be incredible.
> 
> I'm surprised also at people saying their eyes sting in salt water. After all our eyes are always bathed in salt water. I find freshwater much more stingy and chlorinated is impossible!
> 
> Animals originate from the sea. Sea creatures are able to have salt water pass in and out if their bodies without issue. Internal bodily fluid have always been saline because of our marine origins. Freshwater fish had to evolve rather complicated systems to deal with the drop in salinity (see previous posts about osmosis :thumbup: ). Land animals had to evolve protective skin to prevent the body drying out. Saline is our natural state which is why foetuses grow in saline solution. I bet seawater is much nicer to birth in than fresh. I am jealous!

Thanks, thats a really informative post, and very interesing. You make some good points :)


----------



## Pixxie

PeanutBean said:


> I love the idea of a sea birth. I'm total water baby. The sea here is too cold though, only get to 14 C at it's hottest. Lots of our coast is also too polluted. But I'm surprised people seem to think all the oceans are dirty. Not true. *Imagine having a private coastal pool in the tropics, sea temp of 30 C, wow that would just be incredible.*
> 
> I'm surprised also at people saying their eyes sting in salt water. After all our eyes are always bathed in salt water. I find freshwater much more stingy and chlorinated is impossible!
> 
> Animals originate from the sea. Sea creatures are able to have salt water pass in and out if their bodies without issue. Internal bodily fluid have always been saline because of our marine origins. Freshwater fish had to evolve rather complicated systems to deal with the drop in salinity (see previous posts about osmosis :thumbup: ). Land animals had to evolve protective skin to prevent the body drying out. Saline is our natural state which is why foetuses grow in saline solution. I bet seawater is much nicer to birth in than fresh. I am jealous!

I agree if I had a private tropical pool that was nice and warm I would think again. The only reason I dismissed it immediately is because I live in Britain, the water here is cold and manky :haha: xxx


----------



## lichunda1980

I don't think so


----------

